# ASPR reg. question(s)



## Leeana (Jul 18, 2011)

I read the rulebook, but I just want to be sure I have all my ducks in row. I have a 2year old 46" pony gelding, sired by an AHHS Hackney Pony and out of an ASPC shetland mare. Both sire and dam are owned (and still currently owned) by the same farm and both sire and dam's paperwork is UTD.

My 2 year old gelding is elg for ASPR correct? Does he require DNA to be processed for ASPR (as I think they do for NSPR?).

So just a completed ASPR application and a copy of sire and dam's registration papers for the ASPR, I think its only $25? (and the 4 profile pictures).

This is the pony , he moves like a modern / hackney barefoot trimmed like a quarter horse....i'm going to put some foot on him and shoes next month.....












Thank you ,

Leeana M Hackworth


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't believe you need DNA, but if you are not the owner on the sire/dam's papers then you'll need a stallion certificate. I think you need something for dam, but not sure.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Leeana (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Matt! The breeder would be the one actually sending in for his paperwork, and then later he would be transfered.

By the way Matt, he is out of Michigan's Odd Cookie, she's by Jericho and out of one of the Red Rock ( red rock bullseye queen, a Bullseye daughter. His dam is a full sister to Michigans King Of The Rock. The dam of bullseye queen is a maternal sister to Red Rock Jet and the green acres mary martha 76 mare, as they are both out of the Masters Coed Queen who your dad owned I think..


----------

